# black bird ruam at the wingnut in richmond, va



## wildboy860 (Apr 5, 2013)

http://wingnutrva.org/2013/01/29/blackbird-raum-save-the-date-april-12th/


ill be there. hope to see some of ya'll there. look for the tall dready dude with huge guages.


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Apr 5, 2013)

shit dude, if yer in town for longer then the show we should grab a beer sometime.


----------



## wildboy860 (May 10, 2013)

im not there anymore. but next time im in rva ill try and look you up


----------

